# "Red Dot" sights?



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Any one have experience with the newer "Red Dot" sights? 
The ones I've seen seem to be about $400 bucks for a pretty good one. 

On the 4th of July (what is more patriotic than a day at the range on the 4th),had an opportunity to try one out. 

I seen to be good at short ranges, but when we backed up to 175 yds, the dot covered the whole target board. 

Where was some adjustment as to size of the dot and ring, but I was not impressed, for long range shooting, (175 is still pretty short). 

So what are the advantages and what am I missing for the money?
_________________
Old mountain man saying, "The more you know, the less you have to carry"


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I've tried them off and on since the early 80s. I had one of the original Aimpoints, mounted on a 44 Contender barrel. It sheared the mounts on the body right off and flew over my shoulder. They replaced the mount. 

The two problems I have are the size of the dot like you said, and the optics. Many of them turn a 150 yard rifle into a 75 yard rifle. On a pistol they are fast but so are iron sights, and irons are much easier to holster and pack. One might be nice on a turkey shotgun, but I never had a problem hitting a turkey. Sometimes you can't find the dot on a bright day or on a sunny snowy day. 

I like the idea of them but can't find something they do better than irons or scopes. Maybe when my eyes get a little older and the front sight starts getting fuzzy, I will stick one on a pistol or two.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Are great for QUICKNESS, in brush and timber under 100 yds., work good where dogs are being used, or just jump shooting..


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks boys, those were my thoughts exactly.
I also have one of the original "Red Dots", it's on a crossbow.

I think my buddy is a little disappointed in his Red Dot on his Bushmaster, meanwhile at the 175, my SKS w/ cover mounted 4X "tactical" (has some dots on the cross hairs, to estimate range), was plugging them right in there at the same range.
Glad I didn't buy one.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I had Red Dot on Crossbow,durring Low Light I hated it.Went back to Tru Glo pin.

big rockpile


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

I've got a cheapie Red Dot sight and find it useful on closer targets during late dusk. I find that traditional crosshairs get "lost" on me when it's almost dark. But as others have mentioned, they aren't very good for long range shooting as it seems to obstruct most of the target area.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i was seriosly considering an aim point for my muzzle loader but since i hunt with it in the herd reduction zone or durring the regular deer season there was no issue with me adding magnification so i went with a nikon 2-7 it has bright clear optics even in overcast first drive of the morning light i shot a doe 5 minutes in this year we were walking in to start the first drive when we came up on a pair at about 50 yards my only regret not having a socond round so i could drop them both 

with it turned to 2x it is fast for jump shooting and runners and to 7x it is nice for 100+ yard shots 

the next deer i shot was a doe running in brush right to left at 75 yards a full run my brother had just taken a poke at her with the 12ga and got her running i thought i should try and drop her before we wasted the day blood trailing 

i shot one more the next moring but i used my dads 870 with an old 2x weaver not any ware near as bright and clear as the nikon but still plenty acurate for the standing deer i shot but i would have had a hard time with a runner and that weaver scope.

we hunt a shotgun only area and i hunted for years with just the bead on the barrel but then my eyes went goofy and i had to get glasses and now scopes just work better for me .


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Well, I guess I perfer to spend my $400 bucks on a pretty good scope, as my eyes are not what the used to be, and I finially got use to shooting scoped rifles.

I just glad that someone else spent the money, and I had a chance to use it before I bought it.
They do *look* cool though.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm going to have to go with a Scope,they are going to the four Points on one side here on Legal Bucks.

GREENCOUNTYPETE going to have to Reload faster to get more Deer.I've taken up to three Deer at once with mine,two several times.

big rockpile


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

hunter63 said:


> So what are the advantages and what am I missing for the money?


I use a Trijicon TriPower on my LE6920, it uses fiber optics, tritium and battery for backup. The biggest advantage I've found is speed for short range shooting. They are flat out faster on multiple engagements than anything else I've used. They're very popular at the 3 gun matches I attend and the last carbine class I took about 98% of the rifles wore some type of zero magnification dot sight or a EOTECH.

Most of the dot sights have zero magnification and are also parallax free, with a forward mount you shoot with both eyes open thereby not restricting your view of the target area. The key to shooting with one at distance is to sight in the rifle for the "top of the dot" and use that as your aiming point. My TriPower uses the chevron reticle which is very quick, but also allows you to use the tip of the chevron at distance.

Chuck

TriPower in a Larue forward cantilever:










Chevron reticle at 220 meters:










It covers less of the target at 220 than the front sight post does and the chevron allows for limited subtense for range estimation.


----------



## Sergeant82d (May 24, 2008)

Eotech on one of my rifles - absolutely love it. I have used red dot sights professionally for the past ten years (I just retired as an Infantryman after 25 years, mostly in the 82d Airborne Division).

I am however, getting a Trijicon ACOG 4x32 scope for the next rifle I build, now that I'm living in the country. I carried one for a couple of years in both Afghanistan and Iraq and find much to admire about them. The *ONLY* thing I don't like is - their Price Tag!

Good luck!
Brad


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have a cheap BSA model mounted on a bow and love it, even in low light. My hunting partner had one on his bow but found the dot to big in low light conditions. His was a weaver I think.

 Al


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

the acog is okay since the chevron is for close range & it has crosshairs for greater range. OTH i consistantly shoot expert w/o it so i don't feel especially needy for one, in fact mine is one one of my Marine's rifles because it interferes w/ the sights for my 203 (yeah I know there are sights that will work w/it but i have 4 kids so I ain't buying them & the Corps ain't buying them so i'll use correct technique & iron sights.)


----------



## perennial (Aug 23, 2004)

deleted -


----------



## Rondah (Apr 1, 2008)

hunter63 said:


> Well, I guess I perfer to spend my $400 bucks on a pretty good scope, as my eyes are not what the used to be, and I finially got use to shooting scoped rifles.
> 
> I just glad that someone else spent the money, and I had a chance to use it before I bought it.
> They do *look* cool though.


My husband loves shooting, and I know he doesn't like the red dot laser things, he uses very good scopes; and says they are easier to use, and more accurate, once they are sited correctly. I think most of his are Leupold, and I know they are spendy


----------

